# CEntrance Micport Pro all-in-one solution for $149?



## zacjones (Mar 25, 2007)

http://www.harmony-central.com/articles/reviews/centrance_micport_pro/

Will this work with the behringer mic as a phantom/pre/usb soundcard solution? Looks like it has mic in, audio out, phantom power and a usb connection. I can't see why not... reasonable price, high quality, nice form factor too. Vista compatible.

$149 at Musician's Friend and pretty much anywhere else.

http://pro-audio.musiciansfriend.com/product/CEntrance-MicPort-Pro?sku=241583&src=3WWRWXGB&ZYXSEM=0

Downside is it's about 2.5x the cost of a $60 Behringer UCA202/MIC100 setup. Other than convenience/aesthetics would there be any reason to choose something like this Micport Pro or the M-Audio Fast Track Pro over the UCA202/MIC100?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Other than convenience/aesthetics would there be any reason


I can see a few problems with the MicPort.
There is no line-in, so soundcard calibration becomes problematic. You can make a pad and loop to the mic-in, but that takes some messing around with soldering etc.
It also has a headphone out instead of a line-out. A headphone jack can indeed drive an AV receiver, but often at other than line-level - it depends on the headphone amp (which are designed to drive headphones).

The MIC100 isn't suitable, but the UCA202 is, as long as you're using Vista. Experience from other members have shown the XP drivers for the 202 don't offer line-in level and that can be a problem. Vista drivers appear to have solved that trouble.

brucek


----------

